# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  EL CULTIVO DE MARACUYÁ O FRUTA DE LA PASIÓN

## Bruno Cillóniz

El nombre fruta de la pasión fue adoptado por los españoles tras el contacto con nativos del Perú, los cuales obsequiaron a los mismos con estas frutas que ellos denominaban Poro-p’osqo y que su traducción al español sería "bolsa-ácida". Los españoles al principio se referían a ella como "asna vieja". Al conocer el arbusto de esta fruta y en especial su flor, los ibéricos se sorprendieron y la llamaron “la flor piadora” ya que a sus ojos, esta, los recordaba los elementos de la “Pasión de Jesucristo”. El color de la flor es rojo muy intenso, de ello se desprende la frase “Rojo Pasión”. 
El nombre el maracuyá —introducido a las lenguas europeas a través del portugués— es una corrupción del guaraní mburucuja; etimológicamente mberu kuja, "hamaca de dípteros", por la dulzura del néctar que resulta atractivo para el desove de los insectos o más bien porque el contenido de sus frutos recuerda un grupo de dípteros. 
La Passiflora edulis se considera originaria de la región amazónica, aunque crece de forma silvestre en un área que abarca principalmente desde el norte de Sudamérica hasta el norte de Chile, Argentina y Uruguay; en Paraguay, donde es considerada como flor nacional, las distintas variedades están adaptadas a regímenes más o menos tropicales. A lo largo del siglo XIX las variedades de utilidad gastronómica se introdujeron con éxito en Hawái, Australia y otras islas del Pacífico sur. Las condiciones climáticas favorables hicieron que la planta se adaptara rápidamente; si bien en Hawái la explotación comercial no tuvo verdadero impulso hasta mediados del siglo XX, la planta era frecuente en estado silvestre desde hacía décadas. 
El éxito comercial de la producción de maracuyá, así como el valor ornamental de las flores, incitó a Kenia y a Uganda a intentar su cultivo en los años 1950; aproximadamente al mismo tiempo se introdujo la plantación comercial a Sudáfrica. No es seguro si fueron estas variedades o las cultivadas en Australia las que se introdujeron en la India a través de Sri Lanka, donde hoy se cultiva de manera predominantemente doméstica. 
El cultivo de la pasionaria se ha extendido a numerosas islas del Caribe, Israel, el archipiélago malayo y la Polinesia.     *Fuente: YouTube*Temas similares: Busco asesor tecnico en el cultivo de maracuya Cultivo de Maracuya Cultivo de maracuya Cultivo de maracuya Cultivo maracuya y palta - Inicio proyecto 2 Has

----------


## Alper

Estimado Bruno:
Agradeceria si me podrias informar cual es el precio actual del Maracuya para industria y mercado. Si tienes datos de como se presenta la demanda futura, y como van los planes de siembra.
Igualmente si alguno de los amigos del foro tiene datos de precios en el Norte, Lambayeque, para industria.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Carlos Garcia Cristobal

Alguien sabe cual es el precio actual de la maracuya. urgente por favor de responder

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Alper/Carlos:  
La semana que viene tengo una reunión con una planta de pulpas, así que preguntaré cuánto están pagando por el maracuyá para industria. La última vez que pregunté estaban pagando S/.1.00 x Kg., pero fue hace unos meses atrás. 
La demanda de maracuyá es interesante, pero también hay una buena cantidad de oferta nivel nacional e internacional. Si alguien tiene más información al respecto, favor de compatir. 
Gracias y saludos.

----------


## FrutosPeruanos

La empresa Quicornac en Olmos compra maracuya todo el año. Y es la que paga los mejores precios de contado. A mi me va muy bien.

----------

Alper

----------


## miguel onta

hola  junior de que lugar eres yo soy de piura - tambogrande ¿ como es el proceso para venderle a quicornac ? y como pagan en planta el kl  gracias x tu rspuesta

----------


## miguel onta

me equivoque es para frutos peruanos

----------


## FrutosPeruanos

Hola Miguel, tengo una direccion de correo : agricola@quicornac.com.pe. Diles que Walter te envío.
Si, el precio esta interesante, entre que vendo al mercado y a Quicornac me va super bien, y estoy preparando para sembrar 10 hectáreas mas. Me dijeron que el precio va estar al alza todo este y el proximo año por efectos del exceso de agua y calores de Brazil y Ecuador han tumbado la flor y no hay producto en el mercado. Voy a sembrar también algo de palta hass si alguien tiene mas información les agradezco monton.

----------

miguel onta

----------


## eusebio rubio espinoza

Soy productor de maracuya.con mi cooperativa TANGUCHE vendemos a Quicornac sac.por cinco años y nos va muy bien

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Soy productor de maracuya.con mi cooperativa TANGUCHE vendemos a Quicornac sac.por cinco años y nos va muy bien

 Estimado Eusebio, tengo la posibilidad de abastecer a la empresa Lindley de maracuyá. ¿Te interesaría poder proveer también a esta empresa a través nuestro? 
Cualquier cosa me avisas por acá o me puedes escribir a proveedores@agroforum.pe. 
Saludos.

----------

